# ما هى مكونات air handling unit



## m.rezk (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا كل عام وانتم بخير اريد المساعدة
ماهى مكوناتair handling unit


----------



## محب الحرمين (8 يناير 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/mp4rEYZG/AHU.html?

اخي الكريم اليك رابط تحميل كتالوجات


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 يناير 2011)

شوف الرابط ده
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t242570.html


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يناير 2011)

تلك هي وحدة معالجة الهواء أي أنها أداة لتبريد أو تدفئة الهواء 
وتتكون من صندوق أو حاوية أو غلاف يحتوي على ملف تبريد أو تدفئة بالاضافة الي مروحة لتحريك الهواء و إجباره على المرور حول مواسير ملف التبريد أو التسخين 
هذا بصفة اساسية 
لتنقية الهواء يضاف صندوق فلترة من نوعية أو نوعيات تناسب الغرض المستخدمة لأجله الوحدة الوحدة بـ وحدة مناولة الهواء و هي لا تختلف عن الفان كويل الا في الحجم و العطاء
بامكانك المرور على مواضيع للزميلة الفاضلة تقوي الله كما ارجو ان تمر على موضوع قل ولا تقل ومواضيع للزميل مستر يورك 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## محمود33 (10 يناير 2011)

*تلك هي وحدة معالجة الهواء أي أنها أداة لتبريد أو تدفئة الهواء 
وتتكون من صندوق أو حاوية أو غلاف يحتوي على ملف تبريد أو تدفئة بالاضافة الي مروحة لتحريك الهواء و إجباره على المرور حول مواسير ملف التبريد أو التسخين 
هذا بصفة اساسية 
لتنقية الهواء يضاف صندوق فلترة من نوعية أو نوعيات تناسب الغرض المستخدمة لأجله الوحدة الوحدة بـ وحدة مناولة الهواء و هي لا تختلف عن الفان كويل الا في الحجم و العطاء
بامكانك المرور على مواضيع للزميلة الفاضلة تقوي الله كما ارجو ان تمر على موضوع قل ولا تقل ومواضيع للزميل مستر يورك 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق
*​


----------



## m.rezk (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك 
لكن بيكون موجود فلتر زيت وsound trap
وما الفرق بينها وبين الفان كويل


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (5 فبراير 2011)

جميلة الكتالوجات ... شكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما ونورا


----------



## m.rezk (16 مايو 2011)

*شكر لك يا هندسه*



محب الحرمين قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/mp4reyzg/ahu.html?
> 
> اخي الكريم اليك رابط تحميل كتالوجات


 شكرا لك يا هندسه


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (21 يونيو 2011)

يارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (21 يونيو 2011)

بارك اللة فيكم جميعا


----------

